# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare is next. What?!



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2019)

No it is not 2007.  What so many have been saying has happened: the Call of Duty franchise has officially run out of ideas, jumped the shark, etc.

Activision has confirmed the name, the October 25 release date, and that it is a “reimagining” of MW, in a different reality, not the remaster.









						2019's Call Of Duty Is A Reboot Of Modern Warfare, Release Date Set For October
					

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare is real. It's a reimagining of the 2007 game, and it's coming this October with cross-play and no season pass.




					www.gamespot.com


----------



## Lightning (May 30, 2019)

Call of Dooty : Moderner Warfare.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2019)

I enjoyed COD up until and including COD 4 MW, not into online play so only ever play them for the campaigns and COD, COD2 and MW1 were pretty entertaining, might be worth having a look at this one again after the last turd they dropped in BLops4


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2019)

What’s next? Another World at War but done in an alternate WW2?


----------



## natr0n (May 30, 2019)

Always enjoyed the campaign of MW.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2019)

I also enjoyed the campaign a decade ago. I have no interest in this IP anymore, nor do I have any interest in buying anything from Activision.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2019)

Hahahaha

No


----------



## 27MaD (May 30, 2019)

Excited to know the system requirements.


----------



## Countryside (May 31, 2019)

Cpt. Price is back


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

Imma play the shit out of this game!
I still play WWII daily.
I would love a reboot of every game in the series... For the modern mechanics of the game.



rtwjunkie said:


> What’s next? Another World at War but done in an alternate WW2?


I mean...like..I hope so.


----------



## sepheronx (May 31, 2019)

holy shit, are they depicting the Al-Queda group White Helmets?  lol

Yeah, they ran out of idea's.  I may end up playing anyway as it seems shooters have been rather lackluster for me lately.  So we will see.  Maybe may end up being a good game?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

I'm on the 5th reboot of Spider Man since I've been alive most within the last 10 years...5 Star trek  series-2 movie...

I really don't care if they reboot this game again in 2 years... Imma still play it.


----------



## Chomiq (May 31, 2019)

I like the fact that they've finally upgraded to a new engine. I do like it that they went with a modern setting, and not too far backwards or forward in time. And yeah, when I saw the white helmets BS I was like WTF? Honestly, I haven't played a single CoD game since the original MW came out, this one makes me a bit interested, so that's progress. I just hope that they'll introduce a good SP campaign and interesting design elements.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I'm on the 5th reboot of Spider Man since I've been alive most within the last 10 years...5 Star trek  series-2 movie...
> 
> I really don't care if they reboot this game again in 2 years... Imma still play it.


Yeah, thinking on your Star Trek example made me think perhaps I might be a little biased against redoing MW.  After all, I love the new Star Trek rebooted franchise movies, and it doesn’t take anything away from loving the other Star Treks.

Maybe this will end up worth playing? We shall see in October.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 31, 2019)

If they manage to bring a campaign like the one of the original MW then yes, this may be worth it after all... but, it IS CoD...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2019)

Lightning said:


> Call of Dooty : Moderner Warfare.



didnt they already do this with the remaster??? But they took all the dlc that was originally released for the game and *RESOLD* it back to us a peice at a time for like the 3 or 4th time in 20 years. I've lost count of the times old CoD1 maps like Carentan and Brecourt were sold as new DLC for newer games with newer textures and sprites here and there. CoD1 maps were in the game till CoD4.

My boycott of Activision games will stay in its place and its been solid since 2009. Warframe seems to get most of my attention now and that game is free.


----------



## AltCapwn (May 31, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> didnt they already do this with the remaster??? But they took all the dlc that was originally released for the game and *RESOLD* it back to us a peice at a time for like the 3 or 4th time in 20 years. I've lost count of the times old CoD1 maps like Carentan and Brecourt were sold as new DLC for newer games with newer textures and sprites here and there. CoD1 maps were in the game till CoD4.
> 
> My boycott of Activision games will stay in its place and its been solid since 2009. Warframe seems to get most of my attention now and that game is free.



I was surprised with WWII, was pretty good and made me remember the good old times, but before WWII the last COD I bought was MW2 and it was the last one that was "decent". Boycott Activision and EA Games and we might see some changes.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

I don't get why everyone hates Activision and EA...
I'll boycott neither.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2019)

altcapwn said:


> I was surprised with WWII, was pretty good and made me remember the good old times, but before WWII the last COD I bought was MW2 and it was the last one that was "decent". Boycott Activision and EA Games and we might see some changes.



I didnt like MW2 - I thought it was too far removed from the things that made the original MW great. Couldnt get a refund at the time because steam wasnt in the business of giving refunds. played it a totall of 2hrs over a few sessions and never went back to it again.

WWII i heard was pretty good till the honeymoon period was over and they released an update that packed it full of lootboxes and microtransactions. Basically, the game was a trap. Activision knew that people didnt like lootboxes so left it out of the game till it peaked before releasing a huge update which added it to the game.




jmcslob said:


> I don't get why everyone hates Activision and EA...
> I'll boycott neither.



A lot of things really. but a lot of it based on corporate greed, overpaid CEOs, CFOs and other executives. Most recently. They accounced that CoD: MWII was extremely well received, sold extremely well and was one of the best sellers in YEARS but then they turn around and fire/lay off 800+ staff. and announce bonuses of a few million for their execs.

Both the quality of EAs and Activision's games have suffered heavily over the years because exploiting minors & people who are addicted to gambling by adding soon-to-be-illegal 'legalised gambling' to the game to maximise profits -- their excuse is that they leave it up to 'player choice' but you either pay for 'shortcuts' or you go into an absolute shit slow grindfest for things that will have you not enjoying the game and thus feel that you need to open your wallet and pay for shortcuts to get into the game... EAs battlefront 2 was originally like this and FIFA was shady as fuck too... Locking a star player behind a paywall, telling people that the only way to get the player was via lootboxes then setting a time limit of two weeks for a chance to get said player while the actual chance of getting said player from the lootbox is 0.03-0.05% - this is exploitation. Because people just seem to have this condition that is called '*Fear Of Missing Out' *so they throw all their months wages trying to obtain this player but get only junk in return.

Lesser reasons are politics or gender politics. virtue signalling and all that BS. So many minorities, races or cultures feel that they have to be represented in games so the game panders towards them.


Pretty much a lot of shady dodgy greedy shit.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didnt like MW2 - I thought it was too far removed from the things that made the original MW great. Couldnt get a refund at the time because steam wasnt in the business of giving refunds. played it a totall of 2hrs over a few sessions and never went back to it again.
> 
> WWII i heard was pretty good till the honeymoon period was over and they released an update that packed it full of lootboxes and microtransactions. Basically, the game was a trap. Activision knew that people didnt like lootboxes so left it out of the game till it peaked before releasing a huge update which added it to the game.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying... I'll use CoD WWII as an example..
If you're good you don't have to pay for anything.. Lol
I've been accused several times of buying stuff that unlocked simply by playing.
The only thing I bought was the game itself.
What I do like about the stuff they sell is that it's used by stupid people most often and is actually useful because they stand out.
And let's be honest... Most people that pay to advance still suck because they never did those side missions that make people better at the game.

I get your point and the Star wars thing went way to far...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I'm just saying... I'll use CoD WWII as an example..
> If you're good you don't have to pay for anything.. Lol
> I've been accused several times of buying stuff that unlocked simply by playing.
> The only thing I bought was the game itself.
> ...



CoD is only one example.


::EDIT::

Red dead 2 is a good example with the gold bars. Everything in that game is expensive while earning gold bars or enough gold bars to buy something decent takes a looooooong time.

Battlefront 2... Pre-overhaul Battlefront two would need a player to play a minimum of 70hrs to be able to get enough points/crystals/diamonds (whatever in game currency they used) to be unable to lock any of the heroes like Darth Vader or Hans Solo in the game and loot boxes would give you currency towards that but again there is that 0.03-0.05% chance that you might not even get that currency package.

How many months would it take for you to unlock Darth Vader before you could play him for like 5 or 10mins, die and start the grind all over again?? if the average person can only game for around 1hr a day after work or maybe 2-3hrs during the weekend - how long would that take you to unlock a 70hr character for 5 or 10mins? You would get annoyed - I would get annoyed. That is EA exploiting the situation to make you buy their currency so you can use it to have a shortcut... Of course you dont *NEED* to buy it. But EA be like _"B-b-b-ut dont you wanna play as Darth Vader and 'force choke' everyone and swing a lightsaber around??"_

Nah - If thats the way EA choose to play their games then thats something i can do without. When EA and Activision are out there trying to monetize **EVERYTHING** this is one person you can count on, not to buy their games.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 31, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> CoD is only one example.
> 
> 
> ::EDIT::
> ...


CoD is only a partial exception...
Black Ops 4 is made to continually milk you... And it sucks bad....
I've never seen call of duty anything cheap let alone part of a humble bundle...WaW still sells for more than you can get BlOps 4..I think you can still get it for $12 until June


----------



## Flogger23m (May 31, 2019)

I wouldn't mind another modern shooter that isn't shitty fetch quests which seems to be the rage of modern gaming these days, but this seems desperate. If they make it good, which I doubt it will be, I would certainly be interested. But rebooting the game after just doing a remake a few years ago is just awkward. Just make a new modern themed SP shooter and maybe throw in a dash on realism and make better shooting/movement mechanics. A bit of squad commanding would be nice to.


----------



## Assimilator (May 31, 2019)

Call of Duty: Modern Cancer.


----------



## R-T-B (May 31, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> What’s next? Another World at War but done in an alternate WW2?



Man in the High Castle:  World at War?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Man in the High Castle:  World at War?


It was the WW2 one in 2009, by Treyarch that was like a beefed up Call of Duty 2, with a heavy emphasis on the Pacific.  It was a rather long campaign by CoD standards, and IMHO, the last really good one.


----------



## droopyRO (May 31, 2019)

It might be good this time.
Except the WW2 ones,  Black Ops and Modern Warfare 1 and 2 are my favourite campaigns of the series


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> It might be good this time.
> Except the WW2 ones,  Black Ops and Modern Warfare 1 and 2 are my favourite campaigns of the series



You know that Activision are gonna monitise the hell out of it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> What’s next? Another World at War but done in an alternate WW2?


Command & Conquer: Renegade - Call of Duty


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 1, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Command & Conquer: Renegade - Call of Duty


Please keep the 12 year olds away from RTS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Please keep the 12 year olds away from RTS.


Oui, I take exception to that. I was in my 20's during the C&C heyday.. Renegade was brilliant. Would love to see more FPS adventures based on the C&C Tiberium and Red Alert storylines, but not Generals.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 1, 2019)

from what i've read/heard they have poached many of the old iw staff back from respawn and they're making cod4 how they wish they could back then. 

the game we got was what could be made at the time, based on the restrictions of the tech back then while now they have much more capable hardware/software.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2019)

If they bring back dedicated servers, mod support, punkbuster and up to 64 player servers and none of the 16p p2p match making shit. I will consider.


Oh

And i want an FoV slider. I dont want it 'later' I want it the moment the game is out and available.... Ignoring the microtransactions which of course will inevitably be in the game. Only when those conditions are met will I at least nudge the counter a little closer to breaking my boycott.


----------



## 64K (Jun 1, 2019)

They can keep selling the same game over and over this way. People will still buy it.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 1, 2019)

Fun fact, that trailer is actual real time footage from PS4 Pro.


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 1, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No it is not 2007.  What so many have been saying has happened: the Call of Duty franchise has officially run out of ideas, jumped the shark, etc.
> 
> Activision has confirmed the name, the October 25 release date, and that it is a “reimagining” of MW, in a different reality, not the remaster.
> 
> ...


But there is a difference!
2007:
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
2019:
Call of Duty Modern Warfare

Ha!
Yes, it is bad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2019)

Aparently there will be no zombie mode. Theyve taken that out of the game but no idea if they've replaced it with BR. They are however bringing back co-op which was in W@W and MW2. 

Theyve stated that zombie mode didn't quite fit in with how 'realistic' they wanted the game to be which is some what ironic coming from what has been an arcade shooter for the last decade


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Aparently there will be no zombie mode. Theyve taken that out of the game but no idea if they've replaced it with BR. They are however bringing back co-op which was in W@W and MW2.
> 
> Theyve stated that zombie mode didn't quite fit in with how 'realistic' they wanted the game to be which is some what ironic coming from what has been an arcade shooter for the last decade


I'm going to wait and see. Perhaps this will end up being as good as the first MW.  We'll see how serious they are.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2019)

Honestly looking forward to this!

Both BF and CoD lost me at WW2 reboots (will they ever end? please make current engine Vietnam plz) and again when they started using crazy exo suites and lasers and other totally wild things (oh ill just play titan fall instead).


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 3, 2019)

Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2019)

SimCity
Need for Speed: Most Wanted
Syndicate
Medal of Honor
Need for Speed
etc.

Activision wants to be EA.  Bad move.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 3, 2019)

vega22 said:


> from what i've read/heard they have poached many of the old iw staff back from respawn and they're making cod4 how they wish they could back then.
> 
> the game we got was what could be made at the time, based on the restrictions of the tech back then while now they have much more capable hardware/software.



Riiiight because the game was so limited at the time because of tech restrictrions, right? Totally convincing argument. 

That to me just reads like a remaster. Content was always possible and no tech issue there; you're running through linear campaign with lots of scripted/triggered events, we've had that for over two decades now; a remaster is a graphical update  & fine tune pass.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Riiiight because the game was so limited at the time because of tech restrictrions, right? Totally convincing argument.
> 
> That to me just reads like a remaster. Content was always possible and no tech issue there; you're running through linear campaign with lots of scripted/triggered events, we've had that for over two decades now; a remaster is a graphical update  & fine tune pass.



Its like cinema. People are running out of ideas for movies so they just 'reboot' or 're-imagined' some classics. Aladdin (2019) is a good example... The original didn't need to be touched at all


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 3, 2019)

WW2 is the best CoD since W@W.
I have no doubt this game it's going to be awesome.
I want more than 6v6 multiplayer.
I don't care about Zombie's.
I want faster gameplay.
I want sky battles...like anti-recon vs recon in WW2...I friggin love watching the sky battles.
I do want the Melee class kept...in WW2 I'm getting close to 3000 kills with my shovel...
I want large maps.. Very large.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 3, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> WW2 is the best CoD since W@W.
> I have no doubt this game it's going to be awesome.
> I want more than 6v6 multiplayer.
> I don't care about Zombie's.
> ...



Battlefield V is _that _way sir.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Battlefield V is _that _way sir.


Yeah but CoD still has way better game mechanics.
I like Battlefield but it's not CoD, BFV is it's own animal.


BTW Black Ops 4 isn't a call of duty game and shouldn't be called anything but Black Ops 4... It was a giant mistake of a game..
Quite literally a cartoonized version of all the previous Black Ops maps but a lot shittier.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> a remaster is a graphical update & fine tune pass.


And there is nothing wrong with that as long as it's done right and with care.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Aladdin (2019) is a good example... The original didn't need to be touched at all


Perfect example of something that didn't need a remake. To be fair it's well done, but unneeded.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And there is nothing wrong with that as long as it's done right and with care.



Mhm








						Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Remastered - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 4, 2019)

It's looking like I'm about to get everything I wanted in this latest edition plus cross play...





						In Ditching Paid Maps, Call Of Duty Finally Gets With The Program
					

Over a decade after the original era-defining Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Activision said last week that  2019’s Duty will be a re-imagining of Infinity Ward’s Modern Warfare series. Along with the campaign trailer that dropped on May 30, the community also received a dash of hope that...




					kotaku.com
				



I got to thinking about the Cross Platform Play... Will let PS4 and Xbox play whenever but will only mix in PC when the console player is connected via a keyboard and mouse... Makes me wonder if it'll let PC gamers plays them with a controller....
Just because the controller is hooked up doesn't mean it will have to be used...heh heh..
But again does that mean console player will still have Aim Assist?
Can't friggin wait... also you only buy the game... No DLC to buy. (Yay)


----------



## vega22 (Jun 5, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Riiiight because the game was so limited at the time because of tech restrictrions, right? Totally convincing argument.
> 
> That to me just reads like a remaster. Content was always possible and no tech issue there; you're running through linear campaign with lots of scripted/triggered events, we've had that for over two decades now; a remaster is a graphical update  & fine tune pass.



To a degree I totally agree. I mean not that much has changed but the level of detail, destruction, customisation you can add today Vs a decade ago is like night and day. Just looking at how the clothes react in that video is giving me a chubby xD

For me COD4 was the best they did, had they remade it every year since I would of bought it. Instead they tweaked it each time and tried to sell it as something new....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2019)

They are adding P2W mechanics/lootcrates to BLoPs4










If i was even  remotely interested in the new game, Im definitely not going to get it now.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm starting to think America can't even make games any more...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I'm starting to think America can't even make games any more...


Oh, we can. It's just everyone is more worried about being profitable than making quality gaming experiences. The best gaming experiences are no longer AAA titles or big publishers. Indie's are increasingly the way to go...


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, we can. It's just everyone is more worried about profitable than making quality gaming experiences. The gaming experiences are no longer AAA titles or big publishers. Indie's are increasingly the way to go...


Indies or overseas studios it is then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Indies or overseas studios it is then.


I'd recommend paying attention to reviews. Focus on the artistry and quality aspects of reviews and watch Youtube reviews to get a good idea of what might be a great title for you.

For example, I love Mighty No9. I have the WiiU version and enjoyed it greatly, yet it didn't get the rave reviews. However there were plenty of YT vids that showed how gameplay worked and gave insights.

This can be applied to the new COD games as well. Read/watch the reviews and see what's right/interesting for you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2019)

LLianton said:


> Future Warfare? Something 2x?Better  faster etc



Already done with 'Advanced Warfare' and 'Infinite Warfare' - I think their kids that name their games have worked through the entire alphabet by now and Activision have no more people to sack and lay off to pay for more candy to feed them so names must be recycled.


----------



## 64K (Jun 26, 2019)

I was just reading an article about the new COD: MW engine. It can push around 16 to 17 million polygons per frame. Previously the COD games were around 3 to 5 million polygons per frame.

I wonder what that will translate to in eye candy.









						Call of Duty: Modern Warfare's new engine can push up to 24 million triangles per frame
					

Activision and Infinity Ward have shared some new tech details about the new engine that will be powering Call of Duty: Modern Warfare. According to the teams, this new engine is capable of pushing roughly five times more geometry per frame than Infinity Ward used to on consoles. As Principal...




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 26, 2019)

64K said:


> I was just reading an article about the new COD: MW engine. It can push around 16 to 17 million polygons per frame. Previously the COD games were around 3 to 5 million polygons per frame.
> 
> I wonder what that will translate to in eye candy.
> 
> ...



More turd brown and slop grey textures in higher definition


----------



## Mac2580 (Jun 30, 2019)

Im actually quite eager for this COD. Finished all COD's till MW3. Bought black ops 2 but didnt finish it. Havent played one since. If cross platform play is here I would like to prove my point that just like FIFA is better with a controller, shooters are better with Mouse/KB. I wonder whats gonna happen with Auto Aim.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 1, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Red dead 2 is a good example



Red dead 2 is a great sample because they have been waiting to release so suckers that already bought it for console will rebuy it for PC.  I really wanted to play that game...now it is a question mark.  The closer it gets to April 2020, the least chance I am buying anything.  When CP2077 comes out, I am physically connecting myself to my pc in some manner and inject those luscious electrons right in to my party center.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 1, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> inject those luscious electrons right in to my party center.



Is that one of your opening lines? Does it work?


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 1, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Is that one of your opening lines? Does it work?



Honestly, it depends on how well the ai was written.


----------



## 64K (Aug 1, 2019)

Well, COD MW will support cross-play between PC, Xbox One and PS4. With Xbox One you can use M&K but I don't know how many gamers have them or how much experience they have with it. I don't know if you can use M&K at all on a PS4.









						Call of Duty Modern Warfare will support cross-play between PC, Xbox One and PS4
					

According to the latest reports, Call of Duty Modern Warfare will support cross-play between PC, Xbox One and PS4.




					www.dsogaming.com


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 1, 2019)

A multiplayer video it's being released at 10am today.


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 8, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> Im actually quite eager for this COD. Finished all COD's till MW3. Bought black ops 2 but didnt finish it. Havent played one since. If cross platform play is here I would like to prove my point that just like FIFA is better with a controller, shooters are better with Mouse/KB. I wonder whats gonna happen with Auto Aim.


same for me except I finished Black Ops 2 and I liked the first one too, finished COD4: MW twice back in the day and I liked both MW2 and 3, they looked gorgeous back then especially MW2, wow was it 10 years ago ?


----------



## 64K (Aug 8, 2019)

johnny-r said:


> same for me except I finished Black Ops 2 and I liked the first one too, finished COD4: MW twice back in the day and I liked both MW2 and 3, they looked gorgeous back then especially MW2, wow was it 10 years ago ?


Yep. MW2 is 10 years old. I replayed it a few weeks ago. I plan to replay the first Black Ops after I finish replaying Borderlands and a couple other older games.


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 9, 2019)

I've been catching up on a few older titles even played Bulletstorm Full Clip a while back,

nice thing about MW2 and 3, you can play them now and enjoy like a new game and still awesome graphics !


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No it is not 2007.  What so many have been saying has happened: the Call of Duty franchise has officially run out of ideas, jumped the shark, etc.
> 
> Activision has confirmed the name, the October 25 release date, and that it is a “reimagining” of MW, in a different reality, not the remaster.
> 
> ...


Take your joy and lets be happy cod is returning to its serious grounded roots regardless of the name


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> Take your joy and lets be happy cod is returning to its serious grounded roots regardless of the name


Lmao!!! Honestly, I do hope you are right and that it is as good or better than the first edition of MW.


----------



## advanced3 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have always hated COD since after MW. This is the only one that has got me reinterested in it. Battlefield has become such a flop and MW is looking to fill that hole.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 22, 2019)

So this will be the first COD with cross-play between console and PC...we can finally solve this debate whether PC FPS gamers are better than console FPS gamers right in the COD world??


----------



## johnny-r (Aug 22, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> I have always hated COD since after MW. This is the only one that has got me reinterested in it. Battlefield has become such a flop and MW is looking to fill that hole.


You mean after the 3 modern warfare games ?


----------



## Flogger23m (Aug 22, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> So this will be the first COD with cross-play between console and PC...we can finally solve this debate whether PC FPS gamers are better than console FPS gamers right in the COD world??



Consoles have auto aim these days and apparently it can be very good. Hopefully it won't be cheap against PC gamers.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 22, 2019)

Flogger23m said:


> Consoles have auto aim these days and apparently it can be very good. Hopefully it won't be cheap against PC gamers.


They can't use controllers if they are playing against PC's, they have to be using a K/m... However if you're on PC you can use a controller against console players using a K/m....
People alter the PC version to use that auto-aim all the time now.. It's annoying AF.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

Flogger23m said:


> Consoles have auto aim these days and apparently it can be very good. Hopefully it won't be cheap against PC gamers.



If i remember correctly.... In one of the slightly older CoD games there was an option in the console menu to turn auto aim off.... but turning it off made the game so much more of a challenge that 100% of people ignored it... It wasnt like Activision made it into a game mode that handicapped everyone.  As an individual you could turn it on and off whenever you wanted in the menu regardless of game mode you were in.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 22, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If i remember correctly.... In one of the slightly older CoD games there was an option in the console menu to turn auto aim off.... but turning it off made the game so much more of a challenge that 100% of people ignored it... It wasnt like Activision made it into a game mode that handicapped everyone.  As an individual you could turn it on and off whenever you wanted in the menu regardless of game mode you were in.


WaW
I had it and I turned it off...On the 360 I had my controller set to crazy sensitivity.
I tried it for MW remaster on XBone and it wasn't the same....it's called Aim Assist and it just gets you close.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> WaW
> I had it and I turned it off...On the 360 I had my controller set to crazy sensitivity.
> I tried it for MW remaster on XBone and it wasn't the same....it's called Aim Assist and it just gets you close.



There was WaW but i think it was also on one of the black ops games... Not too sure. I just remember seeing it in a YT video where a guy turned it off to see how bad it would be. Its not totally unplayable but you really put yourself at a huge disadvantage by turning it off but with that said. not that it matters anyway since Activision have started adding P2W guns to their loot boxes in Black ops 4 so youre disadvantaged either way depending on how much money you've sacrificed to the activision gods.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2019)

Flogger23m said:


> Consoles have auto aim these days and apparently it can be very good.


Too good actually...


Flogger23m said:


> Hopefully it won't be cheap against PC gamers.


...because it is very cheap.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 23, 2019)

The crossplay will be input based like I presume Fortnite (I don't play it so dunno) is, so stop talking about pwning controller noobs with kbm. You'll have to noobify yourself to using controller if you want to play across the pond.


----------



## 64K (Sep 12, 2019)

New gameplay video with RTX On:


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 12, 2019)

What's the point of RTX On on MP shooters anyway? Everybody turns the settings down for higher visibility and high fps anyway. Nvidia should focus more on single player games tbh.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 12, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> What's the point of RTX On on MP shooters anyway? Everybody turns the settings down for higher visibility and high fps anyway. Nvidia should focus more on single player games tbh.


Because they remade the SP campaign.  There is PLENTY of opportunity for RTX to be used.  Have you forgotten that the prior version of MW was one of the last CoD games that people actually bought for the campaign? It was fairly lengthy compared to everything that came after and actually pretty good.   

Despite this being another game with RTX, I am still sticking with my 1080Ti.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 12, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> What's the point of RTX On on MP shooters anyway? Everybody turns the settings down for higher visibility and high fps anyway. Nvidia should focus more on single player games tbh.


I don't... My gaming rig isn't the best but I turn the eye candy up to the max and it makes no difference whatsoever except for it looks better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 12, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> What's the point of RTX On on MP shooters anyway? Everybody turns the settings down for higher visibility and high fps anyway. Nvidia should focus more on single player games tbh.



According to a GoW:5 Dev - He's calling it a real game changer for consoles but not PC

Hes not wrong mind you. There are more console players than PC players and until Consoles get all the hardware upgrades needed for RTX, there wont really be a huge push for RTX titles in general And even then people still might try and hold on to their last gen non rtx cards as long as possible.

Like i was gaming on W7 for a long long time even though Windows 8.1 and windows 10 was out with all its fancy DX12 stuffs. Like I straight up didnt care - and even though im on Windows 10 now. most of the games i play still run on DX9 or DX11. maybe just 2 or 3 of my games support DX12 and even then when i do play DX12 games im kinda like 'meh' - I could care less if it was DX11 or DX12


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 13, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> What's the point of RTX On on MP shooters anyway? Everybody turns the settings down for higher visibility and high fps anyway. Nvidia should focus more on single player games tbh.


I don't even care about the feature, IMO even SM3.0 HDR looked better back in the day.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 21, 2019)

The game is blurry as hell. No performance issue so far. Though I haven't tweaked the settings that much.

The gunplay and movement is superb. I'm one of those that usually ADS first and shoot later type of people (at the obvious expense of losing CQ situations). Playing Insurgency has helped me somewhat shave this handicap. That's why I was pleased to see that hipfire is not rng like some other games I know, most notably R6S. Could be wrong though.

The modes. I haven't played every modes but with confidence I can say, ground war the 64-player battlefield killer mode sucks ass. And NVG mode is almost my favourite. Almost cause as an Insurgency night mode afficionado, the mode is not realistic enough yet at the same time the map is too dark in spme places to actually discern the enemy.

The hud is too cluttered. Still I might have to tinker with the settings to turn some things off.

Share your experiences. The only game to ever hook me during beta enough to pre-order was R6S. This is not even close. But I'm liking it so far.

It's open beta in Blizzard Game Launcher. Just download the 36GB file and let it download shaders during first run and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 21, 2019)

Yeah, can confirm - ground war sucks. Another thing that sucks - audio mix. It's like I'm missing half the channels using headphones. Can't seem to find a way to change keybinds, maybe I'm missing something. By default the game set resolution scale to 79% on my 1060 6G. There are occasional hitches here and there that look more like asses streaming issues.

Yeah, there's no way to rebind keys. Anyone familiar with CoD knows the default key for melee attack? 

Also NVG mode needs hardcore setting asap.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 21, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah, there's no way to rebind keys. Anyone familiar with CoD knows the default key for melee attack?
> 
> Also NVG mode needs hardcore setting asap.


Iirc settings > weapon tab. I might post a screenshot later. The first thing I do when starting any fps game is set mouse side buttons for nade/explosives and melee and V and C in keyboard for Prone and Crouch.

Lemme post you a screenshot if I play it again in the next few hours.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 21, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Iirc settings > weapon tab. I might post a screenshot later. The first thing I do when starting any fps game is set mouse side buttons for nade/explosives and melee and V and C in keyboard for Prone and Crouch.
> 
> Lemme post you a screenshot if I play it again in the next few hours.


Yeah, it's in WEAPON tab. How intuitive...


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 21, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah, it's in WEAPON tab. How intuitive...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 21, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> The game is blurry as hell. No performance issue so far. Though I haven't tweaked the settings that much.
> 
> The gunplay and movement is superb. I'm one of those that usually ADS first and shoot later type of people (at the obvious expense of losing CQ situations). Playing Insurgency has helped me somewhat shave this handicap. That's why I was pleased to see that hipfire is not rng like some other games I know, most notably R6S. Could be wrong though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the progress update on gameplay!  I didn’t even realize the beta was out.  Is the beta only the MP portion?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thanks for the progress update on gameplay!  I didn’t even realize the beta was out.  Is the beta only the MP portion?


Yeah it's MP beta with 3 game modes - regular (5 match types), 32v32 with vehicles, NVG.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 21, 2019)

Man I’ve been playing the beta and the graphics are ass

And it almost seems like activision is trying to memic battlefield


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 25, 2019)

So... Activision just announced that PS4 will get exclusive game mode... for a year. They do realize that they release new CoD every year, right?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> So... Activision just announced that PS4 will get exclusive game mode... for a year. They do realize that they release new CoD every year, right?


It’s only a subset of Special Ops mode called Special Ops Survival.  All platforms will get SP, MP,and normal Special Ops mode from release day.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 25, 2019)

Is a slippery slope. What if Ground War or Realism Mode become very popular this time and Sony decide to lock it next time? People are cancelling their pre order on reddit (or at least they're telling they are) and I'm proud of them.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 25, 2019)

Lucky for me I have a PS4 and Xbox One


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Lucky for me I have a PS4 and Xbox One



Yeah. but people shouldnt be strong armed into buying a PS4 to have the privilege of playing part of a game they paid *FULL PRICE* for.

IMO id understand if they did it for a month or even 3 months at a stretch but one year? and by that time they are already talking about the next CoD release? They are crazy.

But with Destiny gone and them lacking in IP. i guess they have to find a way to keep montising just about everything.  Im sure Sony paid them some money to do this. How successful it is falls on how dumb people really are to go out and buy a PS4 so they can enjoy the whole game for what it should be.


----------



## ItsSoQuiet (Sep 26, 2019)

Just a quick question, is battlenet the only  place to buy this for pc?

Should I delete the beta if I want to keep the kbm settings and other settings?


----------



## RevengE (Oct 9, 2019)

Is my computer powerful enough to run it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 9, 2019)

RevengE said:


> Is my computer powerful enough to run it?



Nah, you'll need 2080TI in Triple SLi and 32GBs of DDR4 8000


----------



## RevengE (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank You.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2019)

RevengE said:


> Thank You.



    You'll be fine - its only call of duty. If it can run on PS4 and Xbox - you'll be ok.


----------



## 64K (Oct 10, 2019)

WarlockBest said:


> Hej for my this game is really cool.But cost really very much



Activision approves sales occasionally but you will have to wait a while for it. I wanted to get Black Ops1 to try it out and it took 5 years after release to get it for $20.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man I’ve been playing the beta and the graphics are ass


I disagree.


Durvelle27 said:


> And it almost seems like activision is trying to memic battlefield


I agree.


----------



## 64K (Oct 26, 2019)

I was just reading that the game will be always online even for the single player. I guess to fight piracy.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 13, 2019)

The game is on sale for $39.99
That's unheard of for a CoD game to be on sale this quick.


----------



## 64K (Dec 13, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> The game is on sale for $39.99
> That's unheard of for a CoD game to be on sale this quick.



Don't know why Activision is doing this. Sales have been great. The game generated around 600 million dollars in revenue the first 3 days it was out. Lot of COD fans out there always wanting more of it.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2019)

Why? Two words: battle pass

"It's just cosmetics"


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

64K said:


> Don't know why Activision is doing this. Sales have been great. The game generated around 600 million dollars in revenue the first 3 days it was out. Lot of COD fans out there always wanting more of it.


Every year people are like "what? Another CoD, gimme a break...", and they still buy every CoD


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 13, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> "It's just cosmetics"


At this point, it actually is. Just weapon skins, and operators, sprays, cod points, xp boosts. All of which you dont need to advance yourself in the game.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 13, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> At this point, it actually is. Just weapon skins, and operators, sprays, cod points, xp boosts. All of which you dont need to advance yourself in the game.


And ultimately you can earn everything in the battle pass including the CP to buy the battle pass albeit likely to take 18 months.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> At this point, it actually is. Just weapon skins, and operators, sprays, cod points, xp boosts. All of which you dont need to advance yourself in the game.


It's also a source of additional income for them. That's why they're willing to lower the price now. Then you'll want to buy battle pass 1, battle pass 2, 3 and so on. Look at R6S, it's pretty much the same deal.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 13, 2019)

as already mentioned, the gun mechanics, movement, and nv feel truly next-gen in this title.  Cannot go back to bf1 as staple.  Now, just need some caltrops to counter all those crouch slides.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 13, 2019)

This game has so many different styles of play.. They did a really good job
I really like Search and Destroy and Cyber Attack. 
BTW Hardcore is in the filter..you gotta press "R"


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2019)

Modern Warfare Watch Select: How to unlock watches in Modern Warfare for your operator
					

If you're trying to work out how to get a watch in Modern Warfare, this is what you need to know




					www.gamesradar.com
				











						It Costs $20 To See In-Game Deaths in Modern Warfare Now
					

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare locks its multiplayer death counter behind a $20 DLC bundle.




					screenrant.com
				





> _Modern Warfare_’s microtransaction strategy isn’t likely to make players happy, either. As reported by _MP1st_, the only current way to *unlock an in-game death counter* is to buy the Mother Russia DLC bundle through the game’s store, which costs $20 worth of COD Points. Included in that bundle is a watch skin called Time to Die, *which displays how many times the wearer has died in the current match*. The Mother Russia pack does include other items, so players aren’t paying $20 just for this one feature, but the Time to Die watch isn’t available as a standalone purchase or through any means other than buying the bundle.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 13, 2019)

I literally have no idea what the kill counter is about.  You can hit tab and see it anytime.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 13, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> I literally have no idea what the kill counter is about.  You can hit tab and see it anytime.


Its not the kills, but your deaths. It's not displayed anywhere until the very end of the match after the final kill. Thats what the uproar is about


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 13, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Its not the kills, but your deaths. It's not displayed anywhere until the very end of the match after the final kill. Thats what the uproar is about


Oh... Lol 
I never paid attention to that but I did notice it in some game modes.
On some modes you get the k/d but you don't get to see the capture's etc...

Tbh my issue is with the lack of/slow release of new melee gear... My knife has been gold since week 1.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 13, 2019)

Never really liked COD, but im enjoying the campain in this latest release


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm enjoying it when I have time. My slow reaction time means I get owned most of the time, but I retire in less than 2 years so not a spring chicken LOL They have some cool Game modes that they change pretty often. Seems to be a good crew keeping up with it. Seems to be optimized well too.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 25, 2019)

I did not know activision makes socks he he


----------

